# Just ordered 5 tins from pipesandcigars.com



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

Few days ago my friend gave me to taste new aromatic tobacco from W.O. Larsen:
W.O. Larsen Limited Edition 2009 Pipe Tobacco (100g tin)
First of all the tin looks so beautiful and very well made.
when I opened the tin and opened the sealed bag.. the smells that come out of the bag was... PERFECT.. i just smell it over and over.. yummy! 
the tobacco smokes very good the aroma in my living room was gorgeous.
the taste is very good It's almost like six different tobaccos in one, and the flavor changes from maple to rum to a light fruit (strawberry or Blueberry) to vanilla... it's like whatever flavor you think of... poof, there it is. 
if you want to try something new for the new year - try this one, Highly recommended.

so i ordered this one with other four tins from pipesandcigars.com:

1. W.O. Larsen Edition 2009 Pipe Tobacco (100g tin)
Edition 2009 - a Masterpiece from the House of W.Ø. Larsen. A Mixture of bright Virginias from North Carolina, dark Burley from Mexico and double fermented Black Cavendish - refined with the Aromas of Rum and Woodfruits. The exclusiveness is underlined by copper toned Virginia tobaccos.
Limited edition in collectors tin, every tin individually and sequentially numbered.










2. Planta MMVII Pipe Tobacco
An all black tobacco with essence of Blueberry, smells like blueberries in the tin and leaves a blueberry scent in the air afterwards.













3. WO Larsen Signature Mixture (100g tin)
Signature is an essentail part of a great tradition. W.O. Larsen, the companies founder, travelled already - and also later - to all important tobacco cultivation areas all around the world. Always looking for superior quality tobaccos. Such tobaccos had been found in Latin America, USA and Africa. He called superior tobaccos of one age "Vintage quality", what means "unique, specially selected in this year of cultivation". 
Where he met/found Vintage tobaccos, he secured these precious little jewels with an immediate order and his signature. With time going by, W.O. Larsen's prefered Vintage tobaccos developed their own name and reputation. Because W.O. Larsen signature became a fixed quality seal, the name "Signature" became also a label - a quality brand. This great brand name is now carried by one of the best tobaccos on this world. 
With Signature Vintage Mixture you meet the culmination of W.O. Larsen's tobacco art. This mixture received its name from the high and highest quality demands - as branded luxury tobacco - that are fulfilled by W.O. Larsen tobacco house and guaranteed with his name and reputation. In a special way of view, Signature owns the quality seal of the founder of the great Danish tobacco dynasty. The person of the ancestor "W.O. Larsen" influences also neccessary features to introduce this new mixture today.










4. Sillem's Black Pipe Tobacco (100g Tin)

"Extravagant" is the right word to characterize this mixture! We have revolutionized the traditional old English art of blending. The main ingredient is the spicy, smoky latakia. By adding highly aromatic black cavendish this blend becomes smoother and restrained, a small portion of burley is giving a slight roasted aroma, and a hint of bright Virginia brings a subtle sweet note. Mellow, but yet full-bodied aromas of honey and fruit essences result in a really unique flavour. This tobacco will surely delight you!










5. Ashton Tin - Artisan's Blend (50g)
This full-bodied English mixture is carefully crafted for the experienced pipe smoker. Virginia and Turkish tobaccos harmonize with Syrian Latakia and a touch of Perique to create a taste that is resoundingly rich, spicy and satisfying.


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

WOW!
My mouth is watering looking at the FANTASTIC selection you have coming.

WOW!!!

Tom


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

I liked your selection so VERYMUCH...I duplicated your order with some rope baccy.
Thank you for the prompt
Tom


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

TOB9595 said:


> I liked your selection so VERYMUCH...I duplicated your order with some rope baccy.
> Thank you for the prompt
> Tom


Thank you, 
Tell me if you like it!


----------

